# Help - Need Pictures for New Groomer



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Any pics? This is the exact groom I'm looking for.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Why don't you try a Google search? Then the pics are direct on your computer or phone or tablet, rather than having to get into PF to show what you want.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

These photos have some of the elements you seem to be looking for, Julia. I'm off to walk Chagall now but I can look for others for you later.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!! I love the second to last photo!


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Why don't you try a Google search? Then the pics are direct on your computer or phone or tablet, rather than having to get into PF to show what you want.


I always do that first, but i wasnt seeing the bell bottoms the way i like them. I did find a pic on PF that is perfect. I'll be back to give credit.
And i just take a screen shot off of PF on my ipad. No need to go back into PF first.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Chagall's Mom, I did a screen capture of two of these photos, one of them was Chagall's photo. Here is the photo im going to show the groomer. It has all the elements in one pic. 

Thanks to Jaden's owner!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/catsaqqara/5606699542/

I also love this one. Love the blended topknot more here, but not the bell bottoms on the hind legs as much as the first pic.

http://s464.photobucket.com/user/TammieNP/media/IMG_0794.jpg.html









Lou, I may try that pic you like later as it gets cooler. That will be awhile still, though.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love this clip!!! Has never noticed it before.... It's one of my absolute favorites now!!!  so thanks!
I LUV IT!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

That second to last pic is not a Miami cut. It is fairly short with the bottom of the legs being thicker than the upper part. Blended topknots look really cool, I did keep Sully's like that for a while. Good luck, and even if you don't get exactly what you want first time, unless it is a complete fail, don't give up on the groomer. It can be changed next time.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

This is the new groom from the picture of Jaden.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Tryin said:


> Chagall's Mom, I did a screen capture of two of these photos, one of them was Chagall's photo. Here is the photo im going to show the groomer. It has all the elements in one pic.
> 
> Thanks to Jaden's owner!
> 
> ...


This is the new groom from the pic of Jaden. I love it! I think the groomer did a great job. When we first went (this was our second visit) he had no idea what a miami was.







[/url]New Groom by tryin08, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

